# Never really was a Farmall fan...



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not saying anything bad against them, it's just that I was never really big on them. But this is different right here I tell you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

To those who didn't already know, myself included, this is a 1938.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that right there a thing of beauty..and its cousins.
"Only red in my shed"


----------

